# Tipps zur Gebäude umwandlung



## sconey (20. November 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ich muss im Rahmen einer Kunst arbeit das berühmte Gebäude "Falling-Water" umbauen.
Habt ihr Ideen was für eine Art von Gebäude ich daraus machen kann?
hier ist das Gebäude nochmal :
http://www.paconserve.org/index-fw1.asp
Es ist alles erlaubt! vom Anbau bis zum entfernen von Wänden!
also sagt mir was ich draus machen soll...
Disco, Parkhaus, Feuerwehr......

danke


----------



## da_Dj (21. November 2004)

Ob ihn seine Tutoren an dem Nickname wohl erkennen werden  . Warum machst du nicht etwas "postapokaliptisches"  und lässt Fallingwater zur schönsten Ruine der USA werden


----------

